

The End of the College Textbook as We Know It? - cwan
http://www.benzinga.com/10/10/548867/the-end-of-the-college-textbook-as-we-know-it

======
topherjaynes
FYI you need an account/to register to read this article. . . (might be
available to you is you're on a .edu network, which I'm not at the moment)

